# my blue mystery snail is turning brown



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

:-?
My blue shell/black body mystery snail has been growing brown shell. Ive never seen this before & dont know what might be causing it... 
He is in a 6g tank with a male betta, live plants & a couple nerites. I dose ferts & calcium & also have a piece of cuttlebone in the tank.
Any ideas?


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

Color can change with a new water chemistry, new growth, new diet, etc... All of my apple snails have had a similar looking line, with slight color changes with growth. Most of my ivories have stayed ivory, but one is starting to turn this dark blueish brown color. It's fine and normal as long as they're healthy, and their shell is nice and hard.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

my apple snail or mystery snail..whatever you wanna call it, had the same thing, and it is from the water change between your water and the petstores water 
aslong as he's getting calcium, hell be just fine. Have you tried feeding him blanched kale or spinach?


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok. Thanx


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

Will mystery snails eat romaine lettuce? Cause I was thinking of blanching some but I'm not sure how.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yes most will, just pour some boiling water in a bowl and dip the lettuce for a few seconds, you just want yo slightly soften it. Kale is a great alternative, so is spinach, they have more calcium and other vitamins.


----------

